# GH



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Do customers get charged when they cancel an order? Also how kindly does GH take to dropped blocks?


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

> *If you realize you're unable to work a block that you've scheduled, drop it as soon as possible to allow other drivers in your market to pick it up.* When you wait until the last minute to edit or drop your block, you take earning opportunities away from your fellow drivers.
> 
> A few things to remember about scheduling blocks:
> 
> ...


The above coming directly from GH.

As far as your first question, would also like to know and also if it is a Place and Pay variant, if that makes any difference?


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Ok. Got it ^. I pick up blocks because they are mostly always available. So now I know it just affects your level. I’ve been and always will be “partner”. It’s just picking a week ahead of time is difficult because life happens. Didn’t want to be deactivated because of dropped blocks.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Toby2 said:


> Ok. Got it ^. I pick up blocks because they are mostly always available. So now I know it just affects your level. I've been and always will be "partner". It's just picking a week ahead of time is difficult because life happens. Didn't want to be deactivated because of dropped blocks.


For the most part but don't forget that they can remove your access to blocks for abusing it and that is at their sole discretion. People often have been deactivated for reasons no one can put a finger on so please don't assume that can't be why.

So as it is suggested, try to schedule blocks that you are sure you can work and if you do have to drop them, don't make it a habit and try to do so outside of 72 hours.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

_Blocks_? Non-delivery driver asks, "This is delivery you are speaking of, yes? Because it could be mistaken for another kind of service.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

After you schedule your block and you choose to work that block but you keep rejecting or ignoring orders because they are low or distance is too far and decided enough is enough and toggle offline before your block end. Will this get you in trouble for deactivation?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> After you schedule your block and you choose to work that block but you keep rejecting or ignoring orders because they are low or distance is too far and decided enough is enough and toggle offline before your block end. Will this get you in trouble for deactivation?


It would appear so.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

My comment . Yes GH diner get charged if they cancel a order .
I picked up the food before . Gh called me. Do not deliver the order was canceled . Keep the food .
I asked them they said the diner has to pay for everything and i got paid
Blocks depending where you live . Here metro detroit . They make zero difference . Its slammed all day long .
I never set up blocks .


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Wonder if whether you have already picked up the order is the difference in if the diner gets charged or not.

Imagine there has to be some situations that are on a case by case basis. Such as restaurant doesn't have something or if the order is taking too long to arrive.

What does GH do with Place & Pay type orders if cancelled when the restaurant is not a partner? Do they call back or is the driver to and say sorry we need to cancel or say nothing? 

There has to be some language or policy in the partner restaurant agreement that addresses this but to the unsuspecting non partner, who might deal with a few of those a week or worse, a day. They have to be following up and demanding payment in some or many of those instances.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Two situations. One was an O&P. No cook until 35 minutes later. Called the customer and asked if they can cancel while I called support. Got the cancellation message before I got support. Got a few bucks and moved on. What would support do in that situation? The other was an item wouldn’t be available until 40 minutes. Called the customer and mentioned they could cancel and reorder. They asked about a substitute and i said GH doesn’t look too kindly upon me doing that. Called support and the first thing they said was if I tried to get a substitution, DOH!. They called the customer and the next thing was a message for the cancellation. I guess what I’m asking is it wrong to get a customer to cancel an order. I don’t want them charged though no fault of their own.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> I guess what I'm asking is it wrong to get a customer to cancel an order. I don't want them charged though no fault of their own.


You don't need to worry about what the customer gets charged for. That's above your paygrade. Just let GrubHub handle it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> Do customers get charged when they cancel an order?


If the order has already been placed with the restaurant then Yes because the restaurant charges GH, even when an order is never picked up. If the customer complains loud and long enough they get credited.


Toby2 said:


> Also how kindly does GH take to dropped blocks?


If it's occasional and done ahead of time it's not a problem. If it's frequent and last minute that pisses them off. The penalty for pissing them off could range from losing the ability to schedule blocks all the way to deactivation if they have plenty of drivers. How easily it is to be deactivated almost always depends on how many drivers they have in your market. (with ALL the gigs).


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Toby2 said:


> Two situations. One was an O&P. No cook until 35 minutes later. Called the customer and asked if they can cancel while I called support. Got the cancellation message before I got support. Got a few bucks and moved on. What would support do in that situation? The other was an item wouldn't be available until 40 minutes. Called the customer and mentioned they could cancel and reorder. They asked about a substitute and i said GH doesn't look too kindly upon me doing that. Called support and the first thing they said was if I tried to get a substitution, DOH!. They called the customer and the next thing was a message for the cancellation. I guess what I'm asking is it wrong to get a customer to cancel an order. I don't want them charged though no fault of their own.


Can only speak for myself but I would let the customer act or communicate first. Don't think it is wrong to have the customer cancel necessarily but we have to be very careful and specific at the same time IMO. Would do so only after they clearly expressed that on their own. I would only willing relay info about missing items/replacements and would provide updates about the food time only if asked, otherwise support/care gets that info when it's excessive.

Personally caught in a bad scenario where I had literally just picked up and while leaving (store waiting for me and locking up, was a pay order, non-partnered restaurant) the customer reached out, thinking they had already cancelled and so didn't now want to suggest they cancel on my own, because of the fear that it could be suggested or could look as if I instructed them to cancel for me to get free food and not have to complete the delivery but Care agent said to deliver it.

Normally, figured that is between GH and the customer anyway and have it documented so I'm good. Well something happened and now I'm paused, most likely stemming from this instance IMO. Customer will likely reach for straws to get their way even if they are the normal non scamming type. The more you can know and be better prepared to avoid these possible situations, in the first place, the better. Still, whether they get charged or issued a refund/credit, etc, is maybe a case by case basis thing or we won't really know anyway, we just do as much as we can to cover ourselves. Likely why you asked.

Bad situations to be forced into either way, both might get you accused of possible fraud and complaints. On the one end, the ones you described, where it could just as easily be viewed that you are suggesting to the diner to cancel which will either get you free food, a way to weasel out of a bad (agreed to) delivery, or both. On the other end, my situation, where you deliver as support instructed, despite what still seems like an unresolved issue, and the customer will likely have a problem with this nonetheless and now you could become the easy target.

Don't know if it is the best practice and every driver has to decide what that is for themselves but from now on I'm taking the middle ground in my scenario. Having the customer clearly express they want to cancel and/or confirm it with them after they make any such suggestion on their own. Then inform them I will reach out to support and get back to them but they should also cancel on their end to avoid any misunderstanding. It's documented, diner is cancelling as a back up as well, in case you get different instructions, and you have removed yourself from the "problem with delivery" equation so it's less likely to come back to you later.

IMO, all of this is a prime example of just how "advanced" it's gotten in simply picking up and dropping off food or no longer having to do so, in what should be easily rectifiable situations.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Sounds like I should contact the customer and just give them a heads up and not offer any suggestions also that I will be calling support. I’ll let support be the decision makers


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> Two situations. One was an O&P. No cook until 35 minutes later. Called the customer and asked if they can cancel while I called support. Got the cancellation message before I got support. Got a few bucks and moved on. What would support do in that situation? The other was an item wouldn't be available until 40 minutes. Called the customer and mentioned they could cancel and reorder. They asked about a substitute and i said GH doesn't look too kindly upon me doing that. Called support and the first thing they said was if I tried to get a substitution, DOH!. They called the customer and the next thing was a message for the cancellation. I guess what I'm asking is it wrong to get a customer to cancel an order. I don't want them charged though no fault of their own.


I just had this happen today.

Sheetz MTO was just S.A.F. and waited 25 minutes on an order that was already 20 minutes old when I got it. I left my phone in the car and cust must have cancelled (even though I was 'arrived'). I go to my car and the order is gone. GH even tried to call me.

Now I have to call support and get them to pay me for waiting for 20+ minutes becuase customer cancelled.

I did get to keep the food. My dogs liked the chicken but were not crazy about the curly fries. Left the two Red Bulls on a table outside. I'm not a 14 year old nerd so I don't drink that crap.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Toby2 said:


> Do customers get charged when they cancel an order? Also how kindly does GH take to dropped blocks?


I drop maybe 30% of my blocks every week, no problem so far. I believe I got a few bucks on a cancel, but not a lot.



Toby2 said:


> Ok. Got it ^. I pick up blocks because they are mostly always available. So now I know it just affects your level. I've been and always will be "partner". It's just picking a week ahead of time is difficult because life happens. Didn't want to be deactivated because of dropped blocks.


They won't drop you for dropped blocks, just don't be absent too many times. That bothers them, I've heard. Try and keep reassigns to a minimum. UE makes reassigns EZ, but GH you got to call driver help desk. I have no trouble getting blocks as partner, but when the clock hits 10;50 am on Sat. I'm right on it. If you wait a few hours, you might not get any. so, I put a big sign on my wall in my bedroom, to remind me to get my blocks saturday morning. In order to be a 'premier', you have to take all the small ones, and you wind up takning nothing but small ones, 'cause everyone else is declining them. However, the really big deliveries ( $40 or so ) you'll get those before anyone else as premier. I used to think the big deliveries were long distance. Not so, could be only a few blocks, it's just a lot of food. I have an extra big bag for those that I bought off of Amazon.



Timlee252525 said:


> After you schedule your block and you choose to work that block but you keep rejecting or ignoring orders because they are low or distance is too far and decided enough is enough and toggle offline before your block end. Will this get you in trouble for deactivation?


I have been doing jut that for months, cherry picking, dropping blocks, 'too far away' 'pay too low' go offline about 10 minutes before block is over, and no complaints thus far. With Uber, you start doing stuff they don't like, they give you warnings. I've not had any warnings with GH. sometimes, I worry that I might be pushing my luck.

By the way, it's not a good idea to ignore an order, better to accept/decline it, that way they can give it to someone else faster.



Toby2 said:


> [...]


----------

